# FEATURE REQUEST: Ability to view Live Programming while Firewire dumping to D-VHS



## Matt Stevens (Jul 30, 2003)

I do not know if the 921 will have this ability, but I am hoping that while dumping HD content via Firewire (Dishwire) to my JVC30000U D-VHS deck, I am also able to view live programming, so that my PVR won't be tied up for hours at a time.

It would also be nice to be able to view other recorded content while dumping to D-VHS.

Please get the Firewire working as quickly as possible. 20 or so hours is not enough to time-shift HDTV without D-VHS shifting.

I'm very much looking forward to owning this machine and hope you will have it in Sears stores soon. A good friend of mine works there and I would like to purchase from him so that he can get the commission.


----------

